# Preemies and grunting..



## daisybby03

My preemie twins have had breast milk since they could have milk..around 3 weeks or so. They were 11 weeks early. I know the NICU said they would make that grunting noise for a while...well now they are home and every time I feed them they grunt for about an hour afterwards. My husband thinks they need formula. My son had bloody stools, but once I stopped drinking and eating dairy that stopped. I'm just lost because I don't want to stop the breastmilk with them. Any ideas of what it could br or foods you all found to be upsetting babies? :wacko:


----------



## mummyvikki

My babies always grunted i thought it was normal for them to do so as i read somewhere premmies are very noisey xx


----------



## tweetee

My baby girl was always grunting and making the strangest noises! I was also told this was common with preemies. They grow out of it though, she's now 10 months old and its all about the babbling and singing now! xx


----------



## AP

Yes it is very common!!! Its a very common question on here too! :)


----------



## Littlemo

Mine too i was also told that prem babies are very noise and make all sorts of funny grunting noises , All the NICU mum's i still talk too also say since they got there babies home they grunt all nite xx


----------



## Littlemo

PS I would see your HV or doctor about the bloody stools just too check over and put ur mind at rest xx


----------



## Foogirl

The grunting isn't a worry, but I'd be checking up on the blood. If it is a dairy intolerance, cutting out dairy from your diet will help. Abby was better after I did that. But if it is a full blown lactose intolerance then you will need to switch to a dairy free formula. I know it is hard to do that if you are set on BFing, but If it makes your LO poorly there isn't anything you can do about that. My sister went through it and really struggled with giving up. Looking back on it she really wishes she had just accepted it sooner.

I did find a list of things which were thought to contribute to colic. If you do a google search you'll find loads of help. The best way is to trial and error. Cut back on anything you think might be a problem then introduce them one by one every two or 3 days.


----------



## Risstron

My baby was born 30 weeks at 2lbs 13 oz and he grunted ALL the time. I don't know if it's a formula thing or not. He had bm in the hospital and due to insufficient milk supply, he had formula at home and he grunted anyway. It went away when he was about 1 month adjusted.


----------



## bumpsmum

Yup I have another grunted here too and my first son (also prem) grunted too I love it it sounds so cute we call Daniel a "billy goat' when he grunts lol xx


----------

